# straight allen keys to fit a power dril



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I bought myself a nice little power drill/screwdriver battery type, to use on my two new chucks I bought to use on both of my bigger woodlathes .Each chuck has a different spindle thread size so I had to buy two. I have a friend who has lots of chucks each fitted with different jaws to save time changing it is not that he doesn't have the time he's just too much in a hurry or too lazy , and being a Scotsman , I neither have the laziness or money to go down his path LOL . So anyway the idea of this little screwdriver/drill is to use to change jaws with all the shaky problems I have from time to time it helps me a lot to be able to drill the bolts out and in with the drill slowly .It's a low process believe me, otherwise.My main Problem is they are Allen keyed type bolts holding the woodturning chuck jaws on. The chuck on the small drill also has an Allen key fitting for quick release pull back release type screwing that is what it is designed for . Would you believe it the Allen key I need for the jaws of my lathe is smaller than the one on the new drill . So my question is does anybody in the tens of dozens of boring drilling fittings for battery screwdrivers have a fitting quick fit with a hexagon attachment set instead of the other ends having a screwdriver bit as say a Philips head it would have an Allen key selection I hope I am making sense let me know please if you can? also preferably purchaseable from The U.K . Alistair


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

I'm not sure I'm spot on here, but let me try. You need an allen wrench to have permanently in a cordless drill? 
You might try to locate a set of allen sockets at the auto supply store. They make an adapter for the quick chuck that is 1/4 " and 3/8 " that you can leave in the drill and change the allen sockets as you would a ratchet wrench.
Another solution is to buy a set of allens and cut the L end off.
I hope this helps. Rand


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

The one that I have is a cheap set and the allen keys fit into a 1/4" socket. I haven't seen any of the ones that your describing. Then again I really can't say that I've been looking for them. I have been considering the long T handle ones and getting an extra set to cut the T handles off to use in a drill when doing multiple screwing of set screws.


----------



## alba (Jul 31, 2010)

Alistair,
what sizes?
I've a few sitting collecting dust.
Jamie


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

I'll explain it like this maybe I didn't explain it properly.
The new drilldriver has no means of tightening anything up like a normal twist chuck .
Instead it is fitted with a pull back quick fiT chuck and you simply fit in any from a set of drill bit adaptors with a hexagon botton and a drill say philips on the other end my requirements rely on a standard drill bit but instead of a philips head an allen key or set of would be required.Alba please let me know were to get some or are you willing to sell yours if I have explained myself clearly I don't know Alistair


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

These are what I need I wonder what to call them in the UK Alistair

http://www.mcfeelys.com/allen-hex-driver-bit


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Rick sorry it looked to me like you were showing me hex sockets maybe I misread thanks so far.Alistair


----------



## BertFlores58 (May 26, 2010)

Alistair,
Bit holders for screw and allen keys drives comes in two sizes.. 6 mm for metric and 1/4" (most common). Then you have to choose which is the best suits you.










It should be magnetic or ball detent. Then you need to make (or buy) HEX DRIVES as you require for the chucks. This will ease quick changing of hexdrives. Hope it will help.


----------



## mrg (Mar 10, 2010)

Alistair, Ryobi has them with the bit set. You can also get them at a auto parts store and most hardware or home supply store.


----------



## lilredweldingrod (Nov 23, 2009)

Alistair this is what I had in mind. Rand


----------



## docholladay (Jan 9, 2010)

If your drill has a normal type drill chuck, why not purchase a cheap L-Shaped Allen Key and simply cut off the short part of the L, leaving a straight hex key that can simply be chucked in the drill. Also, if your chuck is like mine, the small bolts that are used hold the various jaws and attachements on the chuck are a size that can be commonly found to fit a typical 1/4" hex key adapter that will fit most any drill/driver. They usually come in kits, but can be found at most home centers and hardware stores.


----------

